# Most Authentic Lemon & Lime Concentrates?



## Deckie (22/8/18)

Good morning everyone

I would to find out from those in the know which are the most authentic lemon and lime Concentrates available? Yes taste is subjective & that can make it difficult. To date I've tried Tfa, Cap & FA, all to me are far from the real thing - I mostly get a candy sweetie lemon taste & lime is just meh. I'm looking the real sour lemon taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@Deckie add TFA citrus to your lemon/lime and let it sit for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/8/18)

Inw Lemon Mix is quite sour from what I've heard, not the typical lemon candy drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (22/8/18)

RichJB said:


> Inw Lemon Mix is quite sour from what I've heard, not the typical lemon candy drops.


Thanks @RichJB I'll give it a try. I've been playing with lemon for 3 years now with little success..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (22/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Deckie add TFA citrus to your lemon/lime and let it sit for a week.


Thank you I'll give it a try... @ what percentage do reckon is good place to start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/8/18)

Deckie said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I would to find out from those in the know which are the most authentic lemon and lime Concentrates available? Yes taste is subjective & that can make it difficult. To date I've tried Tfa, Cap & FA, all to me are far from the real thing - I mostly get a candy sweetie lemon taste & lime is just meh. I'm looking the real sour lemon taste.


I am sure this will do well in the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (22/8/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am sure this will do well in the Dvarw


Naturally, it will melt the Steam Turners tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

I love lemon and it has to be sour. Using INW Lemon (original formulation) and INW Lemon Mix in most of my lemon based juices. From what I have read, the lemon lime has not been reformulated. You could combine INW Lemon Mix with INW Lime in stead of using a lemon lime concentrate. Check out my Dry Lemon recipe on how I have used various concentrates to get it more sour, bitter and dry. The touch of Super Sweet is essential to be able to taste the sour/bitter/dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> I love lemon and it has to be sour. Using INW Lemon (original formulation) and INW Lemon Mix in most of my lemon based juices. From what I have read, the lemon lime has not been reformulated. You could combine INW Lemon Mix with INW Lime in stead of using a lemon lime concentrate. Check out my Dry Lemon recipe on how I have used various concentrates to get it more sour, bitter and dry. The touch of Super Sweet is essential to be able to taste the sour/bitter/dry.


Thanks @Andre , this has really been doing my head in as lemon vapes form 90% of my daily rotation, but the sad thing is they're all commercial juices. I'm very big on Dinner Lady Lemon Tart & seriously no clone has even come close to the original - even the clone on ATF, I don't even know how he can claim it to be close.

The search goes on....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

@Deckie 2%lemon ,lemon/lime and 1%citrus and add 0.5%apple.then let it sit for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Deckie 2%lemon ,lemon/lime and 1%citrus and add 0.5%apple.then let it sit for a week.


Thank you , I'll most certainly give it a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

@Deckie if you do lemon all the time you can mix up a bigger bottle solely of this when you happy with the taste and then just add it to your diy as a single flavour
also the apple is for the tang, so it can be altered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Deckie if you do lemon all the time you can mix up a bigger bottle solely of this when you happy with the taste and then just add it to your diy as a single flavour
> also the apple is for the tang, so it can be altered.


Thanks @Resistance , I really appreciate your help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

